#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for anurag gupta: Adding Copyrighted Ebooks

## Sakshi Dutta

Post: only for faaddoos
User: anurag gupta
Infraction: Adding Copyrighted Ebooks
Points: 2

Administrative Note:
Message to User:
Original Post: 


> :ghz_01::Laie_58::Laie_69::l_clock::Laie_53::d_happy_tired::Mauridia_02::ignat_02:








  Similar Threads: Infraction for abhishekthebest123: Posting Copyrighted Material Infraction for abhishekthebest123: Posting Email Id & Copyrighted Material Infraction for vkscool: Copyrighted Stuff Not Allowed Infraction for RITURAJ174: Copyrighted Ebook Infraction for Manoj: Adding Copyrighted Ebooks

----------

